# RF Video Face Off 14: New Jack & Balls Mahoney!!!



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Just wanted to say this was the most intense New Jack shoot I've ever seen. I'm sure everybody knows about the heat between Jack & Balls and it all came to ahead with this interview right here. I legit thought New Jack was going to fuck him up on numerous occasions.

The most important thing coming out of this face off was that, even with all the controversial shit he's said & done over the years, Jack made a lot of sense in this shoot, which I can say was the best he's ever done. Major props for Feinstein for having the guts to be in a room for a rather long amount of time with those lunatics.


So, has anybody seen the interview and what was your take on it? Is there a method to the madness that is New Jack, was he right in the shit he said about Balls & showing "tough love"? Or, has he taken things too far?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I saw the preview and thought that shit was crazy. There's a part of me that thinks and hopes it's a work, but I guess I'll have to see the whole thing before I make a call.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

I haven't seen it but I just wathed the preview on YouTube and that shit looks intense. I'm not completely up-to-date on why they got heat (heard various stories about Jack shooting on Balls and his fam for example) but this looks very interesting. Might have to download this later today.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

The Corre said:


> I haven't seen it but I just wathed the preview on YouTube and that shit looks intense. I'm not completely up-to-date on why they got heat (heard various stories about Jack shooting on Balls and his fam for example) but this looks very interesting. Might have to download this later today.


The heat originally stemmed from a show down in Florida for Frank Goodman, in which Frank, the promoter, informed New Jack that Balls Mahoney had fucked up a hotel room, had blood everywhere and Frank had to pay for it and said he'd no longer use Balls Mahoney. Actually, I doubt Frank has ran a show since.

But as time went by, it was speculated that Balls was in the room with a "rat" (wrestling groupie) and they had spent the night sucking blood out of each other, injecting each other with it and writing on the walls with blood. This pissed New Jack completely off (as if you remember his shoot where he talked about Abdullah The Butcher, you'll understand) and he started letting everybody know about Balls. What made it even worse was during a indy show in the northeast, Balls ended up throwing up immediately after the match, getting some on fans in the front row.

So, New Jack did a shoot with RF where he verbally ripped Balls apart, about his vampire ways and how nasty and pathetic he's become. Balls ends up calling RF and does a shoot of his own, where he says he doesn't know what Jack is talking about, threatens him and even calls him the n-word.

So at 1 of the Extreme Reunion shows, they are face to face for the first time and as the story goes, Jack proceeded to beat Balls like a bitch and even pulled a machete out on him, attempting to cut him. From the get go, Balls always said if he and Jack fight, it will likely end in a murder and before the fight, they were backstage at an indy show, in which New Jack (as always) had a knife and Balls "supposedly" had a gun.

I've seen the interview and really don't want to spoil it but at times, you'd think it was all a big work. But other times, you can see that Jack, oddly enough, had a reason for everything he said and did about Balls because it never turned violent until Balls called him the n-word in a recent shoot. The same reason why New Jack fought Sandman, the reason he hated Cornette for years, the reason why he wanted to kill Brian Pillman and the reason why Jamie Dundee was scared to do a shoot with New Jack, as all have called him that word and his reaction has always been the same: HE GOES APESHIT.



But honestly, a great shoot, just for the pure suspense of it. Without spoiling it for those who will watch it, all I'll say is YOU'LL BE SURPRISED AT SOME OF THE SHIT THAT WENT DOWN IN THIS SHOOT!!!


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

DAMN. I really wanna see that...I heard the Maniac Show with NJ where they talked about that shit with Balls. Sounded crazy.


----------



## El Hombre (Nov 11, 2009)

New Jack, Balls, and Feinstein all locked in the same room? And the cops weren't there to arrest them?



El Chapo said:


> Jack proceeded to beat Balls like a bitch and even pulled a machete out on him, attempting to cut him.


Isn't that what Dracula Mahoney would want? It would get him off.

The amazing thing about Balls is not only is he an ugly drug addict satanist(the religion of 15 year old emo boys and extreme losers) who leaves food under his bed for three days and then just eats it, he was with Kelly Kelly. Kelly Kelly! Tells you more about her than Balls.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

saw the previews it looks really sad and pathetic. it's also probably a work.

not sure what's more disgusting: feinstein exploiting little boys or drug addicts.


----------



## bigbuxxx (May 28, 2011)

scrilla said:


> not sure what's more disgusting: feinstein exploiting little boys or drug addicts.


mizreally.jpg

one of the dumbest things i've had the displeasure of reading.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

El Hombre said:


> New Jack, Balls, and Feinstein all locked in the same room? And the cops weren't there to arrest them?
> 
> 
> Isn't that what Dracula Mahoney would want? It would get him off.
> ...


Well, I have officially lost all respect for Kelly Kelly because Balls has been sucking blood, it ain't just start recently. I bet he smells like piss & burning trash.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Wasnt Balls only with Kelly in storyline?


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

Literally just put this one to watch. The heat between them may be the real but first 10 minutes of the tape is fake as fuck.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

El Hombre said:


> New Jack, Balls, and Feinstein all locked in the same room? And the cops weren't there to arrest them?
> 
> 
> Isn't that what Dracula Mahoney would want? It would get him off.
> ...


WTF.

Well, Kelly was with everybody really.

I can see why they dog her so badly for fucking around backstage, because it's not just that she had relationships with different men, she was with some of the most disgusting undercarders in the business.

I know she's young and impressionable, but wtf was she thinking?

Anyway, watching the shoot now, and they have police there to make sure that nothing goes wrong doing searches on them for weapons and everything; it's nuts.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i think it's a work, well done though, seems entertaining. in the youtube comments there's one guy, who probably works for rf, who keeps hyping it up as a shoot, putting words in caps and shit. that tells me it's a work.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I don't think Kelly Kelly was legit with Balls Mahoney.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

i watched this crap. by the end it was obviously a work. pretty pathetic money grab by feinstein/balls/jack imo.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Yea, it's coming across as a work to me now too...which you wouldn't expect because New Jack is crazy as fuck, but it seems to be a work.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Honestly guys, get with it. This is such a work, it's a classic pro-wrestling promo where they build up the fact there's heat between them, then they start to put each other over and then they even admit that they would still wrestle each other. The whole thing just screams work to me but it's still great. They've got a lot of people talking about them and a lot of people wanting to see them rip each other to pieces in a match.*


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

Crowking said:


> Anyway, watching the shoot now, and they have police there to make sure that nothing goes wrong doing searches on them for weapons and everything; it's nuts.


Even without the mase. They took away his machete and wanted neither to have weapons, but Jack had all sorts of keys and stuff around his neck. Those can be just as deadly.

Obviously a work. They even tried to make it all serious with Jack getting sad, and putting Balls over but it's nonsense.

Either it's fake and pointless, or real and pointless. I hope nobody pays for this, it's just two dregs who are way past their time kicking up fuss about nothing. If these weren't wrestlers and it was the same situation, who would care?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I didn't want to spoil it for those who haven't watched but it's obviously a work, just like damn near everything else New Jack has said or done over the past 15 years.

New Jack is the only 1 benefiting (besides Feinstein) from this shoot because it's a way for him to stay relevant without having to take dives or stab an indy kid anymore. But with Balls, he obviously needs the money, so the idea of a worked angle with New Jack is appealing to him. And RF is laughing all the way to the bank.

Nevertheless, it was a still pretty entertaining interview and really made Balls look like a disgusting, coward piece of shit but again, when your life is as fucked up as Balls, I'm sure he didn't mind because he likely made a few hundred dollars. More money, more drugs.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

TBH, I don't really believe half the shit those ECW guys say in their shoot. They come off as wrestlers who spend most of their time doing nothing but working people because that's all they know how to do. Don't get me wrong, they're entertaining as fuck, but I don't believe everything they say or do.


----------



## Wrestling02370 (Jan 14, 2012)

Im sure they have some legit heat, but theyre wrestlers. Theyre willing to work with each other to make some money.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Let's not forget that Bret & HBK had heat and were still able to work together.

But, I'm pretty sure Balls REALLY needs the money, whereas Jack just loves the attention. It's just that after years of hearing New Jack shit on the Dudleys and Mustafa for so many years, only to work with them later as if nothing ever happened, I'm finding it hard to really take this serious. With his reputation, he could he sit down and work with Balls after what was already said in a prior shoot? I mean, Balls showed up to an indy show with a gun.

This kind of goes a long with all those "justifiable homicides" New Jack said he's committed.



Off topic but I remember Homicide, Low Ki & their crew having beef with Balls, the Candido's, Bam Bam & Tammy back in the day over what Low Ki said to Tammy. Almost led to a fight between Homicide and Balls but Frank Goodman calmed both men down. Homicide somewhat reminds me of New Jack, so thats why it popped in my head.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

El Chapo said:


> Let's not forget that Bret & HBK had heat and were still able to work together.
> 
> But, I'm pretty sure Balls REALLY needs the money, whereas Jack just loves the attention. It's just that after years of hearing New Jack shit on the Dudleys and Mustafa for so many years, only to work with them later as if nothing ever happened, I'm finding it hard to really take this serious. With his reputation, he could he sit down and work with Balls after what was already said in a prior shoot? I mean, Balls showed up to an indy show with a gun.
> 
> ...


Let's face it, New Jack wanted to blind Balls Mahoney and 20 minutes later he was crying, almost putting himself and Balls over as Ric Flair and Hulk Hogan, and it's squashed. Nonsense.

I can see how you can think of he comparison etwren Jack and Homicide, but I think Homicide can wrestle and seems pretty cool. New Jack just looks and acts like a dick and from what I've read/heard/seen, always has.

Balls needs the money from the looks of it no question. I actually don't get what the fuck the nonsense about blood and vampires and whatever that is. I watched this yesterday and actually feel stupider for watching it. I hope it's a work because if this is real then it's so pathetic.

The muscle head Jack brought in was a piece of work too, he just kept smiling and they all probably blindly follow New Jack.

Also, Feinstein has had his issues and I'm surprised he's still going and wrestlers are meeting him. I remember him spitting in Super Crazy (or someone else's) drink in one of his tour shoots, fucking dirty bastard, and people talk about Balls as being sick.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

Finally saw this and I'd seen both of the shoots that led up to this and honestly beside hating Balls a little more, the entire thing is a complete waste of time....


----------



## spiraltap (Jan 10, 2006)

Here's what I don't get. New Jack will say outlandish shit about another wrestler, valet, manager, promoter, whatever. Call them cocksucker, asslicker, piece of shit, tell them to suck his dick, wish death on their spouse and kids, everything but the second somebody turns the tables and uses the N word on him he loses it and wants to kill somebody. As if somehow using the N word is worse than telling somebody else they hope their kids get hit by a semi. How New Jack has made it this long around the business without someone (or a group of wrestlers) beating the shit out of him is beyond me. He badmouths virtually everybody in the business and basically only views wrestling as a paycheck.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

spiraltap said:


> Here's what I don't get. New Jack will say outlandish shit about another wrestler, valet, manager, promoter, whatever. Call them cocksucker, asslicker, piece of shit, tell them to suck his dick, wish death on their spouse and kids, everything but the second somebody turns the tables and uses the N word on him he loses it and wants to kill somebody. As if somehow using the N word is worse than telling somebody else they hope their kids get hit by a semi. How New Jack has made it this long around the business without someone (or a group of wrestlers) beating the shit out of him is beyond me. He badmouths virtually everybody in the business and basically only views wrestling as a paycheck.


It's like the only time the business isn't a work to New Jack, it's when he's in the ring. And because of that, I think people are terrified of him. It's well known that he's lived a pretty rough life and he uses that, mixed with his wrestling persona, to intimidate people.

Aside from this incident with Balls, only time I ever heard about New Jack getting physical with another wrestler was when Sandman called him the n-word and he threw a beer bottle at his face. Other than that, he seems to always go back on his word.



And for the other guy, you're right, Homicide seems like a better person. But in the early days of his career, his gimmick was very similar to New Jack's, as Homicide was more of a hardcore worker then. Came out in a jumpsuit, was hip hop based and it led to him working a lot with Jack in the 90's and 00's. But, Homicide also has his demons and often has intimidated other performers, with his SST crew. But, at the end of the day, Homicide does have a bit of respect for the business and hasn't let it run him crazy like New Jack did.


----------



## Phrederic (Mar 10, 2011)

New Jack is such a lying piece of shit, it's kinda sad. He actually seems like a fairly intelligent guy, but he's so deluded and caught up in his own weird psychosis that he just can't function anymore.


----------



## spiraltap (Jan 10, 2006)

And that's the thing. New Jack was trained properly as a wrestler before he went to the hardcore shit. He was working with Rock and Roll express in Smoky Mountain and they taught him how to work properly. Imagine if he had stayed as a straight up wrestler and not started stabbing people or pulling Vic Grimes fat ass on top of his head. He is obviously someone who has a ton of charisma and has good mic skills. It's almost as if he's bitter at the business for shit that he himself did to himself.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

spiraltap said:


> Here's what I don't get. New Jack will say outlandish shit about another wrestler, valet, manager, promoter, whatever. Call them cocksucker, asslicker, piece of shit, tell them to suck his dick, wish death on their spouse and kids, everything but the second somebody turns the tables and uses the N word on him he loses it and wants to kill somebody. As if somehow using the N word is worse than telling somebody else they hope their kids get hit by a semi. How New Jack has made it this long around the business without someone (or a group of wrestlers) beating the shit out of him is beyond me. He badmouths virtually everybody in the business and basically only views wrestling as a paycheck.


I can see how the N word could make somebody snap, but you're completely right. Without context, using racist terms is absolutely uncalled for. When these wrestlers who live their lives in this way are constantly goaded, they're so small-minded that's the insult they will go to. He also said Balls threatened Jacks life twice, and he wouldn't let him do it. New Jack threatens everybody.

I, too, am surprised nobody has taken him aside and knocked sense into him. There are a lot of wrestlers with respect who could have done this, there are also a lot of wrestler that I'm sure roll in the same circles as Jack, who could legitimately fuck him up but haven't. Not even someone taking him out and thinking about the concequences later. Strange.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Sandman is the only guy (other than Balls) that I've ever heard fought with New Jack. Only thing I can see is that people are scared of him. The guy has no problem with cutting or stabbing someone and regardless of what he says, maybe people just refuse to take him serious. The consequences aren't worth confronting him over it.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Might check this out


----------



## joeysnotright (Jan 6, 2009)

spiraltap said:


> Here's what I don't get. New Jack will say outlandish shit about another wrestler, valet, manager, promoter, whatever. Call them cocksucker, asslicker, piece of shit, tell them to suck his dick, wish death on their spouse and kids, everything but the second somebody turns the tables and uses the N word on him he loses it and wants to kill somebody. As if somehow using the N word is worse than telling somebody else they hope their kids get hit by a semi. How New Jack has made it this long around the business without someone (or a group of wrestlers) beating the shit out of him is beyond me. He badmouths virtually everybody in the business and basically only views wrestling as a paycheck.


I can't speak for New Jack, but that word has such a painful history. That's the only thing a person can call me to make me snap. I'm not proud of it, but I've tried to kill people for that shit. 

I've yet to see the shoot, but I'm sure it's entertaining, so I'll be watching soon.


----------

